

What does Steve Jobs look like in full CSS? - sidwyn
http://ecsspert.com/steve-jobs.php

======
gregw100
This is kind of an eery prediction of how are future generations may be
identified. As we learn more about our DNA and what exactly makes us human,
eventually we may all be represented as just lines of code. Join the
resistance. ;)

